# Ch Rhapsody's Holy Thrills available as retiree



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

I thought someone here might be interested in http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/Damien.html retired champion boy from Tonia. He's 5 1/2 poiunds, neutered, and according to Tonia's post about him he will need potty training.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I wish I could adopt another. He is so beautiful.
I wonder why a 2.5 year old showdog would need potty training. Re training to where you'd like him to go yes...But potty training?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I wish I could adopt another. He is so beautiful.
> I wonder why a 2.5 year old showdog would need potty training. Re training to where you'd like him to go yes...But potty training?[/B]


I assume marking is an issue, since he was late being neutered due to his show career. I think if someone goes into it with their eyes wide open, he will be a wonderful dog for someone! He's very pretty


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've been meaning to ask - why is it that show dogs need to be potty trained when retired? Is it the way they are raised for the ring? Are they all like this? Thanks!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oops, took me too long to post my question - someone beat me to it - suits me for trying to work and visit SM. :brownbag:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

He's beautiful, wish I was in need of another Malt. This is the very first time I've ever seen a male retiree, plus he's very young. My Hannah(retiree) had to be retrained. She was pottypad trained but once in a new home, they very often are confused.She was much easier than training a puppy though. I'd assume this male probably marks & that would fall under potty training too.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

he is beautiful :wub: i babysat for a retired show dog yorkie he wasnt neutered we had a bellyband on him. He marked everywhere and thank goodness he had his bellyband on lol. but that could just be him, he was a wonderful yorkie.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I was wandering around at a dog show and noticed some male dogs were in ex pens with paper under and you would see that they would sort of lift their legs on the side of the pen and spray wherever. They probably spend quite a bit of time in the pen and don't have a particular place to go since it is all lined with paper.

Long hours in an endlessly papered pen.

Maybe that is why they tend to not all be trained?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I was wandering around at a dog show and noticed some male dogs were in ex pens with paper under and you would see that they would sort of lift their legs on the side of the pen and spray wherever. They probably spend quite a bit of time in the pen and don't have a particular place to go since it is all lined with paper.
> 
> Long hours in an endlessly papered pen.
> 
> Maybe that is why they tend to not all be trained?[/B]



Stacy's answer is correct. When not neutered and used for stud
they tend to hike. It has nothing to do with cages. I'm sure Tonia's
dogs get plenty of fresh air and exercise.


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

I emailed her about him =]

we will see what she replies....

i really feel that Ryder needs a brother/playmate...

maybe it will help him with his seperation anxiety....

he really misses me when im gone, even when my grandmother puppy sits, he sits by the window and waits for me to get home from work everyday...

i guess we'll see what she says!

Thank you for sharing the link!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I emailed her about him =]
> 
> we will see what she replies....
> 
> ...


I want to wish you GREAT luck! Please keep us posted. He sure is handsome.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

This hiking thing with the girls........ I was at my Vets office with G when this guy comes in to get his dog. It was a spayed female Maltese. The tech gave him the dog, he set her down to run around in the office. Nice size office space. I watched her from the moment he put her on the floor until he picked her up to leave. She hiked her leg 3 times in 5 minutes. Dogs use urine to tell other dogs that they have been there. It's their signature. 
Potty training is just that. You get a new dog and the dog is in a new enviroment. It's up to you to train that dog where it is acceptable to potty and where it isn't. Hiking is a potty training thing. You have to keep your eyes on them and when they do what you don't want them to do you let them know about it. It's not fair to the dog if the dog doesn't know the rules and you don't tell them what they are. 
JMOO

Tina

OOPS, I put my foot in my mouth and would like to remove it. We are talking about boy dogs that were used as studs. :blush:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> I was wandering around at a dog show and noticed some male dogs were in ex pens with paper under and you would see that they would sort of lift their legs on the side of the pen and spray wherever. They probably spend quite a bit of time in the pen and don't have a particular place to go since it is all lined with paper.
> 
> Long hours in an endlessly papered pen.
> 
> Maybe that is why they tend to not all be trained?[/B]


At a show I set up next to a woman with bigger dogs. Grooming space was tight. So, we were all scrunched together. They are suppose to line the sides of the ex pens with plastic so the dogs don't pee all over other people's stuff. She didn't and wasn't going to. Body language can sure make people realize that you are not going to put up with their dogs peeing all over your stuff. 
The dogs don't spend much time in the ex pens. Most handlers have bicycles or scooter's to exercise the dogs with. Then they are back into the crates. The handler's keep their show dogs in tip top condition. 

Tina


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I could never have a dog and then just up and get rid of him because his show career was over or I was done using him for a stud.  I never got that whole thing about some breeders.


----------



## Rhapsody Maltese (Nov 16, 2005)

> I could never have a dog and then just up and get rid of him because his show career was over or I was done using him for a stud.  I never got that whole thing about some breeders.[/B]


I guess it is all in how you choose to look at the situation. You look at placing retirees as dumping the dogs. I look at this as an unselfished act of placing my dog in the best situation for them, regardless of my own personal feelings. I love Damien. I love his temperament, and many other things about him. If I were only keeping him here as a pet I would never let him go. He is my type of Maltese. Damien has sired a couple of litters and the puppies are not what I was hoping for. They are great pets but not in the direction of my show dogs. So I made the decision to not breed him anymore. So in your opinion, I should keep him here because I, of course, love this dog. I, on the other hand, think it is selfish for me to keep him here with my own dogs as well as my handling clients' dogs where my attention is so divided. I think placing him in a home with just one or two other pets, where Damien will get more attention is the ethical thing to do. It shows that I love him for him not just for me.

Keeping every dog for the rest of their lives is the quickiest way for a "breeder" to become a "collector or hoarder" and become unable to care for their dogs properly. Unless someone breeds one litter every 2 or 3 years, there is no way to continue forward while keeping everyone of your show dogs for life.

There is a fine line here. Everyone one wants healthy, socialized, beautiful Maltese pets, but no one thinks through the reality of how these beautiful dogs come to life. It is so much easier to make judgements about people when you havent walked in their shoes.

I love Damien so much that I am going to find him the best home possible and give him the wonderful life as a beloved pet. I will miss him terribly, but I am doing what is best for him.

Tonia Holibaugh
Rhapsody Maltese


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Tonia, 
That was very well said. I hope you can find the perfect home for Damien. He is so handsome. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550086
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you love him. Out of that love you are doing what is best for Damien.
I would expect nothing less from a reputable breeder.

We sometimes have problems in rescue, where the fosters are adopting, perfectly
adoptable dogs. They end up adopting their limit, and can no longer foster. We all
love our fosters, but have to keep our goal in mind, and do what's best for the doggies.

I know it's not the same as a breeder, but came to mind.

Damien is one lucky boy.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Well said Tonia.. :aktion033: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550086
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550086
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was explained very well. You've definitely enlightened me on a subject I really know nothing about. Thank you!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Well said Tonia.. :aktion033:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto!! :aktion033: :aktion033: 
I am picking up Grace (the boys mum) next month and I have a feeling Heidi will be either in tears or close to tears because she truly loves Grace, when we actually leave with her.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550086
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally understand your point. And our babies need and require a lot of time. It's not fair to the pup if he/ can't get it from you. I wish my building would let me have another pet. I wish I could adopt Damien. He'd be the perfect companion for my Moxie...One day when we move, I'm going to get another. I have no doubt that you'll find a wonderful home for Damien. It must be so hard to give them up. You helped give them all life. I can't imagine how hard it is to constantly give them all away. I'd get emotionally attached to all of them. You do have beautiful dogs. And I've only heard good things about you and your champions. Best of luck.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550086
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said Tonia!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So now, let's just wish EVERYONE involved, the best of luck, and happiness.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> Ditto!! :aktion033: :aktion033:
> I am picking up Grace (the boys mum) next month and I have a feeling Heidi will be either in tears or close to tears because she truly loves Grace, when we actually leave with her.[/B]


Congratulations on the new addition! :w00t: 

It would be very sad giving up a much loved Maltese after showing and breeding them - but if it's better for the dog in the long run than I say bravo :thumbsup: I hope Damien finds a home that can give him as much love and attention as he deserves - he is a beautiful dog!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd suggest visiting Rhapsody's Champions page and scrolling down to the bottom to "Retirees". There you will find all the dogs that have retired after successful careers who have been placed in wonderful homes.

http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/mychampions.html

For those of you who are new to SM, Momtoboo's Hannah is a retired show dog. I think this picture sums up what a wonderful life they have!

[attachment=35567:hannah.jpg]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> I'd suggest visiting Rhapsody's Champions page and scrolling down to the bottom to "Retirees". There you will find all the dogs that have retired after successful careers who have been placed in wonderful homes.
> 
> http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/mychampions.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Marj, I feel so fortunate that Angie Stanberry(DivineMaltese) entrusted Hannah to me. Breeders really do want their retirees to have a wonderful life & be someones spoiled pampered little darling. I fully understand why Breeders adopt out their retirees & know they do it, because they love them. And what a precious wonderful gift these little angels are. I love my little Hannah. :wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550759
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Okay.......well that explains why I fell so much in love with Hannah's face!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Everytime I look at her I see my Bella who is also from Divine.

These breeders really do go through a lot EMOTIONALLY and FINACIALLY to try to better the breed we all love :wub: so much.
We need to give them a lot more pats on the back :thumbsup: and a lot less criticism.... because without them we would not have the GORGEOUS breed we all love and adore today.....and we would not have these BEAUTIES available to our pet homes.*


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I think you are all right. He is probably better off being in a home where he is just one, not one of many and he is getting a lot of attention, just for himself.

I guess if his puppies weren't what you wanted there was no sense to continue breeding him either.

I am very happy for him


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Damian is a handsome boy :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm glad Tonia joined in and explain about breeders not being able to keep all their dogs forever. I just thought people would realize that is the case. Every dog they show and then use for breeding does not turn out to produce the off spring they are hoping for, no matter how great that dog is him/herself. And the breeding dogs are not used for breeding until they are old and grey, at least not by good breeders  . They leave the breeding stage of their lives at a relatively young age. It would become a hoarding situation if breeders kept them all instead of finding a wonderful forever home where they can have all the individual love and care they deserve.

I prefer boys, but honestly don't know how hard it would be to change the life style of a stud dog. I'm sure it would be an individual thing, some easier then others. If the dog was already potty trained for outside that would be the biggest thing for me. At my house potty is outside. Damien sounds like a wonder little guy, and I'm sure he is going to make someone a wonderful pet. It would be easier if that person was used to male dogs and their 'ways'. When dealing with marking indoors keeping things completely free of the odor from any previous marking and like was said, being diligent with the training, would be primary.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I'm glad Tonia joined in and explain about breeders not being able to keep all their dogs forever. I just thought people would realize that is the case.[/B]



NO, I hadn't realized this. I guess its because I never thoroughly investigated breeding....and never really thought about how it really works...kwim. Anyway, I do appreciate that she came to give some insight because I never understood how or why breeders gave up their retirees. Now I completely get it.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

> I love Damien. I love his temperament, and many other things about him. If I were only keeping him here as a pet I would never let him go. He is my type of Maltese.
> >>>>>>>>>>>snip<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> I love Damien so much that I am going to find him the best home possible and give him the wonderful life as a beloved pet. I will miss him terribly, but I am doing what is best for him.
> 
> ...


Tonia, thanks for stopping by the thread! Damien is so pretty :wub: I was hoping someone here on SM might be able to give Damien the perfect forever home. Personally, I'd be thrilled and proud to have a retired champion from such a well-respected breeder as yourself. When Miko is a year or two older, this is just the type of opportunity I'll be looking for to bring a new playmate for him into the household. In the meantime, I visit your website often and linger over pictures of your beautiful Maltese.


----------



## Rhapsody Maltese (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550477
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for understanding everyone!

:grouphug: 

I actually placed Damien on Thursday. I like to give it two weeks before I really considered them "placed" as it is of the utmost importance that both Damien and his new family are happy. I will be glad to keep everyone updated on Damien's progress in his new home.

Of course I ALWAYS will take back one of my babies no questions asked. It is part of my contract whether it is for a shod dog, pet puppy or retiree.

I really appreciate everyone's nice comments on my dogs.

Tonia Holibaugh
Rhapsody Maltese


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I just want to give my 2 cents on my experience with adopting a dog previously used as stud. 
Jasper was a stud dog when I brought him home, he tried to mark in the house a couple times at first, I kept a close eye on him, caught him and a stern NO stopped him. I only use peepads in the winter and he would lift his leg on them until I got him neutered and he now squats all the time. He does lift his leg when we are we are outside in the yard, but he doesn't mark on walks. My sister has 3 female dogs and all 3 of them lift their leg to mark, they are much worse than my boys, I was shocked to see that when one pees, the other girls will go over and pee on top of it, leg up of course. 
I am a big fan of male dogs now, before Vinny I only had girls and thought I wouldn't want a boy because of the marking, leg lifting, humping etc. my boys don't do any of that. My girls are very lovey and sweet but my boys are something else, I think most people after having a male wouldn't think twice about adopting another. I wouldn't hesitate to adopt another adult male...or female for that matter  .


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I guess the female "Surprise" has now been adopted? I hesitated too long .... 

She sounded like she might suit my (formerly marking, though neutered young) older male Maltese and our little terrier mix female whom he loves. Spunky was papertrained from tiny puppyhood but started marking in the house at age 3 when a _female_ rescue bullied him. He stopped marking after the last dog who he considered a threat (a larger male) went to "The Bridge." Which was about 7 years later.


----------

